
Jaggery - A JS Framework To Write Web Applications & HTTP-Focused Services - goldsniffer
http://jaggeryjs.org/
======
tokenizer
Webinar: [http://wso2.org/library/webinars/2012/05/wso2-product-
releas...](http://wso2.org/library/webinars/2012/05/wso2-product-release-
webinar-introducing-jaggery-serverside-javascript-framework-composing-web-app)

------
goldsniffer
Found via: <http://goo.gl/1RtAF>

